# Epipiremnum Aureum



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with growing Devil's Ivy as known as Golden Pothos and scientifically termed as Epipiremnum Aureum submerge inside the tank? 

I know a lot of people use the Pothos and Lucky Bamboo in HOB, but I couldn't really get any info about growing them fully submerged.

Also when I looked up about the plant is noted that the plant is poisonous to some extent. Which is bad for animal such as dog/cat. What about fish? My fish don't eat plants but you never know when they will nibble on some leafs. 

Any feed back would be nice


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Nomo said:


> Does anyone have experience with growing Devil's Ivy as known as Golden Pothos and scientifically termed as Epipiremnum Aureum submerge inside the tank?
> 
> I know a lot of people use the Pothos and Lucky Bamboo in HOB, but I couldn't really get any info about growing them fully submerged.
> 
> ...


I've grown it out of the tank with a small portion in the tank. They don't seem to live submerged, but they grow roots everywhere when acclimating and starts to lose the leaves submerged as well so not very eye pleasing.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

These plants do not grow submerged, in my experience. They will root in water, but leaves under water just rot off. In fact, grown as a pot plant, the fastest way to kill one is to keep it too wet. So far as I know they are not particularly toxic, but it does depend on what species might eat it. Cats, for example, shouldn't be allowed to eat it. But it's not a highly toxic plant, compared to many others grown as houseplants.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. No looking good if the leafs will rot underwater.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Too true. I can understand why you'd want to grow it underwater. It would look great.. but it will rot fast and that's not going to look good or help water conditions.


----------

